# How do I remove stucco from a ceiling painted with oil paint



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not a pro contractor, but IMHO, it would be more economical (and look much better) to cover it with 3/8" drywall, and then finish, prime and paint it.
Mike


----------



## amazinlittledevil (Jan 4, 2007)

Is this actually stucco or are you talking about "Popcorn" on the ceiling


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 1, 2006)

If its popcorn you can wet it, scrape it off, and skim. If its a floated texture (skip trowled or "stucco") you're better off hanging a new ceiling over it as stated above.


----------



## amazinlittledevil (Jan 4, 2007)

If it is popcorn you may want to have it tested for asbestos depending on when it was applied. I had popcorn on a ceiling and wanted to remove it. I searched online for instructions on how to do it and one of the first things I found was that it would be wise to have it tested for asbestos. I did and sure enough it was there. It was used for a long time in popcorn ceilings as sort of a bonding agent. Anyway it channged my mind about removing it. 

I agree with Kennedy's advice though on how to remove it.

Clint


----------

